# Are there small saltwater puffers?



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

My buddy's giving me his Biocube 29 and I have no experience w/ saltwater. I was just curious if there are any 2-3 inch max saltwater puffers that could enjoy that small amount of space. Thanks.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Not that I can think of. Not puffers.

With no experience, I think you need to get a 6 pack, invite the buddy over, and have a long chat!

This can be a very rewarding hobby, or extremely frustrating! The more prep work you do (reading) the better off you will be!

Best thing to do, is look around for pictures of similar sized tanks. See what you like, and dislike. Look at how those tanks were setup, what inhabitants are in them (doesn't always mean its a good choice!) etc. Then, once you know the end point, you can start!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Heres one! same tank I think too!

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35568


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Several people have converted brackish puffers to saltwater. Don't ask me which ones, though!


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

J_T, thanks for the link. That is the same tank! My buddy is lost to his fiancee, hence the tank dump (and neither of us are drinkers...lol). Poor guy doesn't even have time to e-mail me to put together a pick-up date. Gonna have to figure everything out on my own (but I come from a freshwater background, so hopefully I can learn quickly). There are lots of mods for this tank that could be done prior to starting, but those will have to wait!

teemee, I think you're talking about GSPs (green spotted puffers), but I know those get really large when properly cared for, so those are out.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

JohnyBGood said:


> J_T, thanks for the link. That is the same tank! My buddy is lost to his fiancee, hence the tank dump (and neither of us are drinkers...lol). Poor guy doesn't even have time to e-mail me to put together a pick-up date. Gonna have to figure everything out on my own (but I come from a freshwater background, so hopefully I can learn quickly). There are lots of mods for this tank that could be done prior to starting, but those will have to wait!
> 
> teemee, I think you're talking about GSPs (green spotted puffers), but I know those get really large when properly cared for, so those are out.


Might not be a bad idea to find someone to house the corals for you while you move the tank. And see if someone local can spend a day helping you move it without disrupting the system too much. It will make keeping it so much easier for you.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't think of any sw puffers that would be happy in a tank that size, but have you checked the pufferpedia on the puffer forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Only one that you could possibly keep in there is a Velentini Puffer..only get 4-4.5" .. look more like a cowfish, but actually a puffer. 

Sea-U-Marine has a couple right now


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

And don't let anyone tell you a Valentini is reef safe! . I'd have one in a second if it were so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Thank you to all, however, I've decided against saltwater. I love java fern too much.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

JohnyBGood said:


> Thank you to all, however, I've decided against saltwater. I love java fern too much.


You'll be back..... One day.... And when you do.... Well, we'll all still be here to help you spend your $$

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

